# So, how bad will y'all humiliate the Go Gata?



## Rebel Yell (Oct 28, 2014)

What's the final point differential gonna be?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2014)

I hope they hang a hundred on them! But I would be happy with the W! Also depends if Gurley is able to play..


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 28, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I hope they hang a hundred on them! But I would be happy with the W! Also depends if Gurley is able to play..



I think this is gonna be alot closer game than most Dawg fans will be comfortable with.  If (and it's a big if) the Go Gata doesn't turn the ball over 4 times, they could be a matchup nightmare for y'all.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I think this is gonna be alot closer game than most Dawg fans will be comfortable with.  If (and it's a big if) the Go Gata doesn't turn the ball over 4 times, they could be a matchup nightmare for y'all.



Maybe... But their offense is HORRIBLE!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 28, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Maybe... But their offense is HORRIBLE!



Oh yeah.  I think Harris is starting for them though.  He'd have to an improvement over Driskel.  Heck, a carboard cutout of Driskel would be an improvement over Driskel.

If they can limit the run game (especially if y'all are without Gurley), they may keep it close.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 28, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I think this is gonna be alot closer game than most Dawg fans will be comfortable with.  If (and it's a big if) the Go Gata doesn't turn the ball over 4 times, they could be a matchup nightmare for y'all.



I'm not confident enough to think it'll be a blowout, but it's possible. As bad as they were last year, it was still a close game.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 28, 2014)

DSGB said:


> I'm not confident enough to think it'll be a blowout, but it's possible. As bad as they were last year, it was still a close game.



I really don't know how this game is gonna go.  Gonna be interesting.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 28, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I think this is gonna be alot closer game than most Dawg fans will be comfortable with.  If (and it's a big if) the Go Gata doesn't turn the ball over 4 times, they could be a matchup nightmare for y'all.



Entirely possible. When the Dawgs and Gators play you might as well throw all the stats and analysis out the window because they are meaningless for that game.

I still like our chances provided the Dawgs are mentally prepared for this game. Having Gurley back would be sweet but the NC 2A is burning daylight and they don't care. Dawgs need to score early and often and demoralize the Gators to take them out of the game.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2014)

I believe the Dawgs will win, but I think it will be 4 Qtr slugfest, with lots of flags flying.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2014)

I think the dawgs win but I hope the two teams are nice to each other. It's going to be a fun and positive enviroment! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> I think the dawgs win but I hope the two teams are nice to each other. It's going to be a fun and positive enviroment! Go Dawgs!



And maybe after the game, both teams can huddle up and do a cheer for the opposing team..


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2014)

Can some of yall down there in The State go by and check on Brown, I am worried about him.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Can some of yall down there in The State go by and check on Brown, I am worried about him.



I think someone has hacked his account!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think someone has hacked his account!!



He must have got kidnapped. Hope he's not in that van by the river.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 28, 2014)

13 points


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> He must have got kidnapped. Hope he's not in that van by the river.



Maybe... He said he was now inspired to be more into Shoal Bass and they live in river's..


----------



## alaustin1865 (Oct 28, 2014)

I would take a 1 point victory in every game we have left on the schedule. I think we will win, but this game is going to be a knock out drag out kind of game. I just hope none of our players do anything stupid to get suspended or kicked out of the game.


----------



## chadair (Oct 28, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I hope they hang a hundred on them! But I would be happy with the W! Also depends if Gurley is able to play..



me too brother!!  then, hopefully the Dog will be run outta town!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 28, 2014)

Team Stat Comparison


                        UGA                  FLA
1st Downs	21	                 18
Total Yards	414	                  319
Passing	       258	                   174
Rushing	       156	                     145
Penalties	6-45                             7-70
3rd dn cnv	7-12                    8-18
4th dn cnv	0-1	                    1-2
Turnovers	1	                             0
Possession	26:26	33:34

a) penalties are HOOGE in this game.  
b) I think UGA is a much improved defense this year.
c) FU may be much worse on offense


there is absolutely nothing else I can add to this. 
I hope we score.


----------



## chadair (Oct 28, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Team Stat Comparison
> 
> .
> c) FU may be much worse on offense


UF is DEAD last in ALL of CFB in offense! LAST!!

So actually that makes us number one at something  Im using Jeff's happy go lucky and get along mentality


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2014)

Dawgs win 42-17.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Dawgs win 42-17.



That sounds awful close to that accurate prediction you made in the UGA/USC game.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2014)

Beware, this is a trap.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 28, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Dawgs win 42-17.





KyDawg said:


> That sounds awful close to that accurate prediction you made in the UGA/USC game.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


>


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 28, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> I think the dawgs win but I hope the two teams are nice to each other. It's going to be a fun and positive enviroment! Go Dawgs!



Dang cuzz, mods get to ya that bad. The olive branch now this? What's his wife's number some one needs to call to get his temperature checked


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 28, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Dang cuzz, mods get to ya that bad. The olive branch now this? What's his wife's number some one needs to call to get his temperature checked



naw....breathalyzer.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 28, 2014)

I think the game is gonna be a lot closer than you dawgs would like. Driskell is riding the bench and a new QB( even a freshman) can be hard to read. The Gator defense has been good most of the time but ran out of gas because of the inept defense.
Vegas has a 13 point spread on the game but i'm thinking that won't get covered.
27-24 UGA


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I think the game is gonna be a lot closer than you dawgs would like. Driskell is riding the bench and a new QB( even a freshman) can be hard to read. The Gator defense has been good most of the time but ran out of gas because of the inept defense.
> Vegas has a 13 point spread on the game but i'm thinking that won't get covered.
> 27-24 UGA



I agree 100% and it's nice to see a constructive positive perspective on  the game. Good luck this Sat with your team I hope your team wins too!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 28, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> I agree 100% and it's nice to see a constructive positive perspective on  the game. Good luck this Sat with your team I hope your team wins too!



Gonna be tough. BYE always gives us fits.


----------



## riprap (Oct 28, 2014)

It all depends on if the O line can wear down the gators. I say a last second field goal gives us the win.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Gonna be tough. BYE always gives us fits.



Just keep a posittive mindset and I'm sure everything will work out in the tides favor. I also see the positive in your bye week comment!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 28, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Just keep a posittive mindset and I'm sure everything will work out in the tides favor. I also see the positive in your bye week comment!



===


----------



## chadair (Oct 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> ===



great movie. wish it was on meow


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 29, 2014)

riprap said:


> It all depends on if the O line can wear down the gators. I say a last second field goal gives us the win.



You better hope not.  See: SCar game.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Gonna be tough. BYE always gives us fits.



They are the better team, plus they are in the West.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 29, 2014)

DAWGS should be able to beat UF even though they have a pretty good Defense, if we take a L to them,then we need the suck bowl.

and yes its always a fight with UF but the DAWGS  are a much better team than UF  and it should show( I said should )

also we do not need Gurley to win games

and I also agree that after a by-week we seam to come out flat


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 29, 2014)

after the Gurley announcement...it could have been the best thing to happen to the Dawgs...now they all know what they have to do.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> after the Gurley announcement...it could have been the best thing to happen to the Dawgs...now they all know what they have to do.



Turning a negative to a positive!


----------



## rejfoxtrot (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm not really sure how much of spread there will be. I can tell you GSU beat them by more points than UGA did last year


----------



## chocolate dog (Oct 29, 2014)

With any luck, a miracle from God will rain down from Heaven above and Go Gata will kill the Mutts.

The implosion of Mutt fans in this forum and the immediate calling for CMR's head will be priceless.

Hey I know its a far stretch but its possible nonetheless.

Go Gata


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2014)

Thx for all the kind words for the Dawgs from Gator fans I find peace in knowing we all respect one another.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Thx for all the kind words for the Dawgs from Gator fans I find peace in knowing we all respect one another.



Don't lump me up with that group of tree loving hippes... 

Please refer to Matthew's signature line to see my love...


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 29, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Don't lump me up with that group of tree loving hippes...
> 
> Please refer to Matthew's signature line to see my love...


please view the text below


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> please view the text below


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 30, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Y'all can go down there and win the game, but why in God's name would want to make Jacksonville a part of GA?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 30, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> The implosion of Mutt fans in this forum and the immediate calling for CMR's head will be priceless.



Not to mention, it just may save Coach Boom's job.  That would be awesome.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> With any luck, a miracle from God will rain down from Heaven above and Go Gata will kill the Mutts.
> 
> The implosion of Mutt fans in this forum and the immediate calling for CMR's head will be priceless.
> 
> ...



You have nothing to fear. In any event we will not be recruiting Muschamp to come to Athens.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 30, 2014)

elfiii said:


> You have nothing to fear. In any event we will not be recruiting Muschamp to come to Athens.




Nope!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 30, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


>



I'm still going with 42-17. Roll Dawgs.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 30, 2014)

Feel it's going to be close like 14-13 close


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 30, 2014)

34-10 Dawgs


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Oct 31, 2014)

Dawgs win but it will be closer than you think. Tech will be 
also.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 31, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> I'm still going with 42-17. Roll Dawgs.



I like the way you think but I'm going to play my cards much closer to my vest. Our D is still young and inexperienced and we don't have #3. Beating us and knocking us out of the hunt is the Gator's entire season and they have done it plenty of times before. They will be all the way up for this game. We may not be. The second half let down against Arky is proof enough of that.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2014)

elfiii said:


> I like the way you think but I'm going to play my cards much closer to my vest. Our D is still young and inexperienced and we don't have #3. Beating us and knocking us out of the hunt is the Gator's entire season and they have done it plenty of times before. They will be all the way up for this game. We may not be. The second half let down against Arky is proof enough of that.



This! Heres to a great fun positive game for all teams!


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 31, 2014)

27-17 Dawgs


----------



## nickel back (Oct 31, 2014)

elfiii said:


> I like the way you think but I'm going to play my cards much closer to my vest. Our D is still young and inexperienced and we don't have #3. Beating us and knocking us out of the hunt is the Gator's entire season and they have done it plenty of times before. They will be all the way up for this game. We may not be. The second half let down against Arky is proof enough of that.




who cares, he is one player and the team has showed they do not need him to win games,me myself I'm sick of the talk about Gurley.

A lot rides on the  OFFENSE LINE  and how well they play.

with that said the DAWGS are a much better team than UF and should win by 10 points are more, I will not be a happy DAWG fan if they let this game stay close


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 31, 2014)

Dawgs 43

Gators 20

GO DAWGS!


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 1, 2014)

Ouch!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 1, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> Ouch!



Yep. Boy was I wrong.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 1, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 1, 2014)

Mmmhmm


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 1, 2014)

This thread is awesome!


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 1, 2014)

Well my vote was off by a few points.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 1, 2014)

Have mercy... Close the poll...


----------



## BobSacamano (Nov 1, 2014)

Go Gatas.


----------

